# Ridgid K-750 Opinions



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking to get a new sewer machine and was thinking about the ridged k-750. I would only be doing residential building drains and sewers mostly3", 4" and in rare cases 6". 

All feedback is welcome as well as other options for a machine. 
Thanks For the help


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I own a K-750, it is not a bad machine, but has its quirks which if you are not careful with it can hurt you. The biggest quirk is the fact there is no inner drum, and if you have to run the machine on reverse it can come out of the open spot. The other quirk is taking the auto feed apart is a job in its own, do it at least monthly so you will not have to many issues. Keep it lubed up and it will be easy to repair when the time comes.

If you can spare a few bucks more the K-7500 is a better choice, or a Spartan 1065 is the Cadillac of main line sewer machines.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

> *Ridgid K-750 Opinions*
> Looking to get a new sewer machine and was thinking about the ridged k-750. I would only be doing residential building drains and sewers mostly3", 4" and in rare cases 6".
> 
> All feedback is welcome as well as other options for a machine.
> Thanks For the help


Originally Posted by *slickrick* 
_An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/._

_The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)_

_Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field._

_This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is._

_We look forward to your valuable input._


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

HOMER said:


> Originally Posted by *slickrick*
> _An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/._
> 
> _The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)_
> ...


Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I own a K-750, it is not a bad machine, but has its quirks which if you are not careful with it can hurt you. The biggest quirk is the fact there is no inner drum, and if you have to run the machine on reverse it can come out of the open spot. The other quirk is taking the auto feed apart is a job in its own, do it at least monthly so you will not have to many issues. Keep it lubed up and it will be easy to repair when the time comes.
> 
> If you can spare a few bucks more the K-7500 is a better choice, or a Spartan 1065 is the Cadillac of main line sewer machines.


Thanks for the advice. I didn't want to spend that much on a machine but if that what it takes to get the job done without to many hassles i may have to up my budget a little.


----------

